# Ibsp 11/11



## njreloader (Jul 21, 2005)

Fished IBSP at 2 Bit road from about 5:30 AM to about 11:00 and caught 1 blue on a bunker chunk nothing on clams or lures. I seen a few other blues caught, 1 nice one by the guy next to me. They were all caught around the same time.


----------



## timinator (Mar 23, 2004)

Thanks for the report, hopefully you'll be able to go back again. I 'm going to try this weekend.


----------



## Sudsrat (Dec 25, 2005)

Thanks for the report.I'll be down the park sometime this weekend.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Thanks*

thanks for the report nj.


----------



## Guppie (Nov 16, 2006)

*Not fishable today*

Hi Guys 
  I took a ride to seaside Park this morning, the ocean is rough and dirty, lots of junk washed in, plastic bags, it'll take a ay or two for this to calm down . 
Tons of rats were caught for the past 4 day's  catch & release


----------

